# Anybody hit Atwood yet



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anybody hit atwood yet since it has cooled down? I was just wondering if the bite was back on yet . I am also willing to trade some knowledge on this lake.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

was there today n got 2 eyes and 4 crappie also got some channels......i think another week or two and the bite will be on...there was tons of shad all around


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Is there shore access for eye fishing there? Wanna try some different places this fall. Berlin is good in the spring but when they lower the water for the winter its all bad. I was told that Tappan was a good spot for the fall eye bite thanks.


----------

